# WHAT THE HECK IS THIS!!!



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

this is my tincs 6 or 7 clutch and this was laid today what is that big white/clear thing?????











MOVED BY MJ


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

An unfertilized egg in the process of breaking down.

s


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

^What he said. Sometimes they don't get that big, other times they do.


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

thanks guys! it was just layed today. so it is ok to be removed and and flushed?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Leave it or dump it, no real difference. IMO, removing it from the egg mass is a pain, but some people believe that if it starts to decay/mold/whatever that it will spread to the other eggs. Having removed dead eggs for 20+ clutches and not seeing any advantage, I'm going to leave them in from now on. No ones there in the wild to remove bad eggs, so I'll just let nature do its thing in my living room.


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

mike thanks for the info i have removed some bad eggs and left some so we will see


----------



## audioandroid (Mar 13, 2005)

defaced said:


> Leave it or dump it, no real difference. IMO, removing it from the egg mass is a pain, but some people believe that if it starts to decay/mold/whatever that it will spread to the other eggs. Having removed dead eggs for 20+ clutches and not seeing any advantage, I'm going to leave them in from now on. No ones there in the wild to remove bad eggs, so I'll just let nature do its thing in my living room.


there's a good q. does removing bad eggs have any positive effect on the rest. i personally don't think so. i have to many clutches to mess with removing bad eggs. it seems a waste of time and you run the risk of removing the protective film from the good eggs or damaging them in the process.


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

i had a clutch of 5 eggs layed and one infertile one. by the time they were ready to hatch the entire clutch was bad from that one bad egg


----------



## JWerner (Feb 17, 2004)

I always remove these unfertilized eggs. As they break down, it becomes a bacterial hotbed and will affect the development of close-by eggs. Dental tools make removing the eggs fairly easy.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

JWerner said:


> I always remove these unfertilized eggs. As they break down, it becomes a bacterial hotbed and will affect the development of close-by eggs. Dental tools make removing the eggs fairly easy.


Jon,

Do you find this is the case even in the presence of methylene blue or tadpole tea? I'm just curious because I've seen it go both ways (bad egg seems to impact others or not) in those settings and I've wondered whether it was a case of the bad egg destroying others or if they were just not that great of eggs to begin with in the first place.

Bill


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

> I always remove these unfertilized eggs. As they break down, it becomes a bacterial hotbed and will affect the development of close-by eggs. Dental tools make removing the eggs fairly easy.


I agree, I sometimes remove good eggs that appear a little different from the rest of the clutch just as a precaution because of how many clutches I've had mold over from one bad egg.


----------

